# Von Win7 auf XP zurück



## Robby (25. September 2011)

*Von Win7 auf XP zurück*

Hi,
ich wollt gerne auf meinem Laptop wieder XP haben. Ich komme mit dem Win7 nicht wirklich zurecht.
Das Problem ist, ich bekomme jedesmal ein BlueScreen,wenn er anfangen soll das XP zu installieren.

Ist Windows so von sich selbst überzeugt, dass er/es keine Rückinstallation zulässt?
Der Laptop wurde mir mit Win Vista geliefert und ich hatte eine Update CD für Win7 dabei.

Zu dem Laptop an sich: Asus 5810TG, 4GB RAM, Inter CORE 2 Solo Processor SU3500 (1,4Ghz, 800Mhz fsb)

Danke.
Gruß
  Robby


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2011)

Gibt es denn für das Modell überhaupt Treiber für XP? Und aus welchem Grund kommst Du mit Win7 nicht zurecht? Wie versuchst Du denn, win XP zu installieren? CD rein, Laptop starten und dann direkt von CD installieren?


----------



## Onlinestate (25. September 2011)

Also prinzipiell solltest du erst XP installieren und danach Win7 (gut, allgemein solltest du von XP ganz die Finger lassen), denn der XP Bootloader erkennt ja nicht Win7, also kannst du dann auch Win7 nicht mehr starten. Der Win7 Bootloader hingegen erkennt auch XP und integriert das dann, sodass du beim Start die Wahl zwischen beiden Betriebssystem hast.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. September 2011)

Ich verstehe das jetz mal so, das er Windows 7 runter haben will und XP installieren, nicht beide Betriebssysteme installiert lassen. Eine Festplatte auf der sich Windows 7 befindet, mit der XP CD zu formatieren ist mir bis jetzt nie gelungen, da scheint es allgemein Probleme zu geben. Ich musste die Festplatte immer erst über einen anderen PC formatieren lassen und dann XP von der CD aufspielen.


----------

